# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Venison shanks

## redbang

Anyone got a good recipe for these ????

----------


## Pointer

Historically given to the dogs or put in the mincing bag at my place. However, I recall having them at a friends place once and they were delicious. literally falling off the bone. I know a slow cooker/crockpot was involved, thats about it. Not much help was it  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pop Shot

> Historically given to the dogs or put in the mincing bag at my place. However, I recall having them at a friends place once and they were delicious. literally falling off the bone. I know a slow cooker/crockpot was involved, thats about it. Not much help was it


I had about four to five sitting in the freezer destined for the slow cooker - but somehow the dog got a little lucky a few times over.

----------


## Shootm

One of the hunting mags had a recipe a little while ago. I will see if a can dig it out.

----------


## Pop Shot

> One of the hunting mags had a recipe a little while ago. I will see if a can dig it out.


Actually- I remember that article somewhere at home.

Think it used a lot of rosemary and red wine from memory?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Actually- I remember that article somewhere at home.
> 
> Think it used a lot of rosemary and red wine from memory?


I have some red wine but haven't got a Rosemary.....probably not worth the ensuing hassels if I was to find one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

> I have some red wine but haven't got a Rosemary.....probably not worth the ensuing hassels if I was to find one


I mixed red wine and Rosemary once,long ago,very tasteful,IIRC. :On Fire:

----------


## Shootm

> One of the hunting mags had a recipe a little while ago. I will see if a can dig it out.


Still can't find it but I think it was in NZ Hunter with the Back Ridge Butcher...

----------


## Dino

Hi Guys
If you can find a recipie for lamb shanks just replace lamb with Venison.

I have cooked them a few times and really like them, just need to cook them long enough so they fall to bits.

I normally take the meat off the shank mix with sauce you cooked them in and then serve with pasta...no complaints so far. In fact my mate I hunt with thinks twice before giving me any shanks now!

Dino

----------


## scottrods

red wine, balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, garlic, red onions and a tin of tomatoes - into the crock pot.
Serve with good helping of mashed spuds and greens

----------


## redbang

. . well so far I've got 1/2 bottle of Merlot,2/3 cup of Stones Green Ginger Wine, 1/4 cup Worcester sauce, 1/4 cup tomato paste, 2 beef oxo's, lge tspn coriander and sage, 2 carrots and 2 dspns raw sugar mixed up ready, and the big back leg shank browning in real hot pan. When its browned, I'll take it out then brown 1 med onion and 4 cloves of garlic. Then its all into the crockpot for overnight marinate, and will turn on in the morn.. . . . . watch this space. . . !

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> . . well so far I've got 1/2 bottle of Merlot,2/3 cup of Stones Green Ginger Wine, 1/4 cup Worcester sauce, 1/4 cup tomato paste, 2 beef oxo's, lge tspn coriander and sage, 2 carrots and 2 dspns raw sugar mixed up ready, and the big back leg shank browning in real hot pan. When its browned, I'll take it out then brown 1 med onion and 4 cloves of garlic. Then its all into the crockpot for overnight marinate, and will turn on in the morn.. . . . . watch this space. . . !


sounds mean to me

----------


## redbang

The end result. Beautiful and tender, with herb dumplings, veges and mashed spud. Yumm !

The yellow colour of the mashed spud is caused by mashing a fresh farm egg into the hot spud, which cooks the egg and adds flavour.

----------


## Shootm

Looks bloody good Redbang :Thumbsup:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> Looks bloody good Redbang


+1  :Thumbsup:

----------


## savageshooter

MBB Khandallah used to serve a lamb shank pie, it was a bowl of stew with a lamb shank cooked in the middle with the bone sticking up with a mashed potato  topping, then grilled in oven to finish off, missus at the time devoured with great relish....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

